# Front license plate?



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Just curious how many of you have the front license plate even though your state does not require them? When I was trying to find my CTD, the hardest thing was finding one that the front license plate had not been installed. I would have bought the CTD the dealer had until I realized the bracket had already been drilled on.


No front plate installed here


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If your state doesn't require it, source a cool one from the UK or Korea.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Most of the ones I have seen for sale have the front plate installed. Looked on Ebay and 90% of them have the front plate on already. I did not want holes drilled in my brand new car even before I bought it.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

I completely understand your reservations about the plate bracket, especially if your state doesn't require a front plate. If it eases your concerns at all:

1. The license plate bracket is a factory installed accessory so it shouldn't be some hack job that you can find from installation by the dealer's service department. It's actually an order code that is included in the order when placed by the dealer based on state requirements, or if the dealer just wanted to order it. If I remember correctly, it's a $15 option.

2. The Cruze's front bumper and the plate bracket are both shallowly angled to a point so centering is not an issue.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> I completely understand your reservations about the plate bracket, especially if your state doesn't require a front plate. If it eases your concerns at all:
> 
> 1. The license plate bracket is a factory installed accessory so it shouldn't be some hack job that you can find from installation by the dealer's service department. It's actually an order code that is included in the order when placed by the dealer based on state requirements, or if the dealer just wanted to order it. If I remember correctly, it's a $15 option.
> 
> 2. The Cruze's front bumper and the plate bracket are both shallowly angled to a point so centering is not an issue.


It it also helps the ECO gas and diesel brackets are unique to us because if the shutter system. Regular Cruze brackets sit lower than ours. Next time you see a non ECO Cruze notice how you can see the entire bottom chrome part of the grille. Our bottom half if the grille is hidden by the bracket. I know what you mean by hack jobs as the Escalade body colored brackets does not come pre installed and as simple as it was can be butchered. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There are so many dealer trades going on these days for cars its hard not to find a car with the front plate bracket already installed. 31 of 50 states require the front plate. 

Merc6 above mentions how the diesel/eco front plate mount sits higher than the non-eco models, this is correct. Having the lower grill shutters there is no need for it to sit in the lower grill opening. I rather like it sitting where it does on my 1LT, a bit more protection for the AC condenser when it covers 30% of my lower grill opening.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Aussie number plate mounting is part of the bumper see pic.
View attachment 76330


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine had the bracket sitting in the trunk and it is still there today. It was tough to find one without it already installed. I heard Michigan is trying to go the front plate route which is super dumb.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

DieselMan33 said:


> Mine had the bracket sitting in the trunk and it is still there today. It was tough to find one without it already installed. I heard Michigan is trying to go the front plate route which is super dumb.


With the scanning technology the police are using they need a number on each end of the car to idintify stolen or unregistered cars, or cars with warrants out for them as they drive along the street. Half the cars in the street are facing them. Don't be surprised if every state eventually has this. Our number plates are there for the life of the car unless the owner changes them for some reason. We don't even have registeration labels any more as the scan tells the cops all even what car the plate should be on.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> It it also helps the ECO gas and diesel brackets are unique to us because if the shutter system. Regular Cruze brackets sit lower than ours. Next time you see a non ECO Cruze notice how you can see the entire bottom chrome part of the grille. Our bottom half if the grille is hidden by the bracket. I know what you mean by hack jobs as the Escalade body colored brackets does not come pre installed and as simple as it was can be butchered.


When I bought my Eco from a dealer in Kentucky, I took my car back to have the place installed since I live in Ohio that requires a plate. I watched them put it on and since I had a 2011 LS I noticed they did not install like the LS, but did not realize it was bc the bumper lower grill shutters. I just thought they did not know how to install bc Ky does not require a plate. Duh!!!!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> With the scanning technology the police are using they need a number on each end of the car to idintify stolen or unregistered cars, or cars with warrants out for them as they drive along the street. Half the cars in the street are facing them. Don't be surprised if every state eventually has this. Our number plates are there for the life of the car unless the owner changes them for some reason. We don't even have registeration labels any more as the scan tells the cops all even what car the plate should be on.


My state requires both front and rear plates, though I heard at one time they were considering getting rid of the front one. What I was told was just before this was suppose to happen there was a dangerous murderer or some other serious criminal that was caught because police spotted his front tag in a parking lot when driving by. 20-30years later we still have front plates.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> Mine had the bracket sitting in the trunk and it is still there today. It was tough to find one without it already installed. I heard Michigan is trying to go the front plate route which is super dumb.


Yep certain parties in Michigan are pushing for that again. Great. :th_down:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> My state requires both front and rear plates, though I heard at one time they were considering getting rid of the front one. What I was told was just before this was suppose to happen there was a dangerous murderer or some other serious criminal that was caught because police spotted his front tag in a parking lot when driving by. 20-30years later we still have front plates.


The argument ohio is using when it goes up for vote. I know many people who got hit up by scanners. 6 years ago when I hat the tech it was MyLink buggy and would have issues with certain states font. Virginia D, O, and 0 had issues but it would pick up police and k9 as you pulled away from another marked unit. Truth be told best setups of plate readers is the solution. The drivers side trunk one points to rear for passing cars of opposite direction for rear plates and passenger side foreword (roof would be better) for parked cars and when you angle vehicle on traffic stops. Ohio said they would still charge you reg price for registration and 1 tag. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

